# Cerakote job recommendation



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

With Tim off the radar can anyone recommend a good place to get one of my AR's cerakoted? Want someone who is fair on price and does a quality job.. Just dont feel like getting ripped off :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What are you wanting to get sprayed?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Upper, lower, barrel, quad rail hand guard.. Pretty much the whole gun..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Pm sent


Returned man


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

I've used both Tim and Fullrange firearms coatings. I was a little happier with the result from Fullrange. Prices were a little steaper than tims but finish was flawless and rock hard. Call panhandle powder coating and they can hook u up


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh if you go by usa performancc Stan used to have a ar that was completly coated on display for them.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 for panhandle powder coating....they did an awesome job on my Saiga12.


----------



## luvmyglock (May 5, 2011)

The former head sprayer at Panhandle started his own business and is actually very good on price but can be a bit slow to return product. He does a great job and his name is Daniel with DNA powder coating. I've never paid more than like 150 and that was for a digital camo pattern.


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Tim's no longer doing cerakote? I was just about to get an old 38 thats in needed coating.


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes Tim still does it. He just done two of my pistols two weeks ago. They turned out awesome. Turn around was about 9 days for both of them. Thanks. Thomas


----------



## DOAllc (Sep 14, 2012)

*New Cerakote Buisness*

If you are looking to get a really good cerakote job at a reasonable price there is a new place in a town called Jonesville, FL Its a new buisness but he does great work. They are also an FFL Dealer. Its called Dead On Arms you can look it up, the number is 352-505-6700


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Corpsman_Up said:


> Tim's no longer doing cerakote? I was just about to get an old 38 thats in needed coating.


Evidently, he is still doing it -- but he does have open felony charges against him... Deal with at your own risk!:thumbdown:

http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Evidently, he is still doing it -- but he does have open felony charges against him... Deal with at your own risk!:thumbdown:
> 
> http://www.escambiaclerk.com/xml/xml.asp?ucase_id=37343719


Good point soon he won't be able to be in the room with a firearm let alone paint one..... That being said I can do it I have all the equipment, and have sprayed numerous guns. Im just not real comfortable in being responsible for other people's guns.:no:


----------

